# factory parts



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Im not sure if this has come up before in the forum but had no luck in finding it so.... is anyone aware of where I might find a bottomless portafilter (that isn't hideously pricey like the one i just spotted on the bay) for a gaggia factory, or maybe someone on here that offers a service grinding the existing one? also on the look out for a single hole steam tip. as always would appreciate any advice.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can make a single hole tip from a nut fairly easily, unfortunately the bottomless portafilters are expensive on these, I don't know of any where that does them cheaply


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have to ask though, you have to excuse my ignorance, but are you saying if I just find an appropriate sized nut it will do the job?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If you don't mind giving up your current portafilter CallumT can convert yours for you. He's had great feedback. Drop him a pm


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Daren, will do.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The £40 ebay price looks quite reasonable, in relation to the trade price.....and the prices for new portafilters in general.


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

I notice you are in southend Daren, do you ever go down to the independent near the sea front next door to c***a. I haven't been there for a while but I used to take my daughter to a class in southend and made a regular visit. seem to remember some fine flat whites and nice 50's formica tables.


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

espressotechno said:


> The £40 ebay price looks quite reasonable, in relation to the trade price.....and the prices for new portafilters in general.


You are most probably right but now I'm thinking the most cost effective for me is a home job (not my home though, just a moody hack saw and a pair of grips could be messy)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee Hit cut the bottom off your existing filter for just over £20


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You have to make sure the portafilter is for the gaggia and not girls a la pavoni as although they are very similar they doing interchange. Oh and yes just find a suitable dome tipped nut and drill a 1mm hole in the centre.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dogday38 said:


> I notice you are in southend Daren, do you ever go down to the independent near the sea front next door to c***a. I haven't been there for a while but I used to take my daughter to a class in southend and made a regular visit. seem to remember some fine flat whites and nice 50's formica tables.


Yeah - Utopia.... Great flat whites and they roast on premises. There is a couple of new places in Leigh that are very good if your ever over that way.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Where are you based dogday?


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Daren said:


> Where are you based dogday?


Roydon, near harlow, just a short trip down the A127.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry. Just re-read OP. I offered a standard E61 PF not a Gaggia one!

David


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> You have to make sure the portafilter is for the gaggia and not girls a la pavoni as although they are very similar they doing interchange. Oh and yes just find a suitable dome tipped nut and drill a 1mm hole in the centre.


Make sure the nut is stainless as a steel nut will rust in no time with hot steam going through it!


----------

